# What's the youngest age you would still date a girl or a guy ?



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

How young is too young ...............

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erase what you guys know about your laws and age of concent and lets assume regardless of age they are mature. How young are you comfortable with going ?

Me? My absolute limit is a year younger than me. Id feel like a pedo if it was any younger.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm gonna consider myself 18 since my birthday's in less than a month. 15's too young for me. 16... if I *really* liked her and she was mature for her age (and looked somewhat mature), I'd consider it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Maybe about 24. Younger than that, I would probably feel like a fossil or a perv.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I am bound by no limits other than the law. Also taking my level of experience into consideration. So like 19-20.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm 17 and the youngest I'd date is 15. I'd kiss a 13 year-old if she came on to me but that's too young to date.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm 20 now and I wouldn't consider dating a younger guy, even as much as 19, unless I felt he was on at least the same level of maturity as me. Which sounds stupid, but there you go. As for older, I guess I draw the limit at ten, since the person I'm currently dating is 9 years older than me...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i m 21..may be 18-19..n beyond that are all my brothers..haha


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

18 I guess, but I'd prefer someone closer my age.
And preferably not a teenager.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

18


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

17 but she'd have to be very mature for her age.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

About 36 for me.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking, 21.

But I don't date anyway.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

"[Guys age] / 2 + 7 = [Girl's Age]"

17 and 6 months i guess? lol


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't imagine dating a much younger girl or guy, but I'd probably say no younger than 18 for a girl, or 25 for a guy. I suppose there could be exceptions, but unlikely.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

20. Anyone younger is still a child to me. I prefer older guys anyway.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Disarray said:


> 18 I guess, but I'd prefer someone closer my age.
> And preferably not a teenager.


^ That.
Would prefer someone older though.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

18


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> "[Guys age] / 2 + 7 = [Girl's Age]"


Yeah this is what my friends usually tell me to do. So for me it's 23 I guess. But as someone who works at a college and knows a lot of 23 year olds they still seem pretty young.

However the honest truth is, if a girl was nice, and show an interest in me as long as she was over 18 I would date her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

19, legal drinking age in Canada =P


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm 35. The youngest I would go is 25. Eek. But once you're out of college and have a job it's all downhill, I mean, all the same. 

It's weird that I would be more comfortable dating a 25 year old than a 40 year old, huh?


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I pretty much have a 5 year "rule." 5 above and 5 below. Few exceptions. Preference is within 2 years below or about 3 years above. Obviously it always depends on the person in question.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

20 for now, though the gap will widen as I age. I'd prefer someone older, I always seem to be more click prone with older people.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Johny said:


>


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 23..so 20 and up..but if the girl is mature enough maybe 19


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Given my age, 29 is too young. 30 would be the minimum for this Millennium Man.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly, if my soulmate was 16, then why not? I doubt a 16 year old could fulfill my needs, but on the crazy chance she could, and she was amazing in every way, saying no because of age seems silly to me.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Like, honestly, the age is completely irrelevant to me, because I have no experience anyways. My 23rd birthday was this past October, and some of my friends (who I figured knew my age) thought I was younger. Not only that but I feel younger than what I am. Hypothetically, I'd maybe go as young as 17 or 18, because I bet I could learn a thing or two from 17yo girls mature for their age.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

18


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Johny said:


>





MindOverMood said:


>


:haha


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

10..


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

The Lost Boy said:


> 10..


Do you want to go to prison?


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

18, but older women are better anyway, so I usually go for them. I will go a lot higher in age to date someone, than I will younger. I can't go too young though because then that would just be creepy (and illegal) lol.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm 20 so 18 at the least as long as they have some degree of maturity.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm 22. 17 is the lowest I would go.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

68

She has to have her pension

Rawr!!!


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe 21, but she would have to be very, very mature.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm 26 and the lowest age I would date is maybe 24. I once briefly dated a guy who was a year younger than I and found him incredibly immature, but it all depends on the guy of course.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm a 23 year old girl. Maybe if the guy was 22 and big tall and mature but I honestly don't like a younger guy (same as I don't like shorter, or skinnier -ick).


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm 20 - I'd probably go for 18 & no lower. I prefer guys that are older than me, but if the personality & click was there at a few years younger, than that's fine.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

62


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Maybe about 24. Younger than that, I would probably feel like a fossil or a perv.


I LIKE feeling like a perv. Any high school girls want to date me?


----------



## mestizo1991 (Nov 16, 2011)

98. old women need lovin' too.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

18. Any younger means high schooler, which is just too far back for me now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Anything younger than 18.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

18.

Only because, you know, the law.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

15, one year below my age, any younger and I'd feel like a pedo...

lmao


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as there is decency.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm 28yr's old, so..... I guess 21yr's old. So we could still go drinking.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

18


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am 26 and would probably say 20. I am not about to rule people out due to age. All depends on maturity and where they are at with their lives.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The youngest I would date is someone who's 2 years younger than me, but no younger.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say 18 or 19. Depends on their personality I guess.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Youngest - 21. Oldest would probably be 25.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

17, maybe 16 if I really liked them.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

18 is the cutoff for me


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

18/19 probably


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

lol.. depends.. in general, anyone legal would be fine.. but realistically.. it would probably have to be just hanging out with anyone significantly younger (10+ years), it would take a lot to adjust to the pop culture/history frame of reference differences..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

mestizo1991 said:


> 98. old women need lovin' too.


 :claphats off to u


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've found that it's typically five years max, up or down, if you want to connect with them on a generational level.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to say 18 can be the limit for me , it depends really.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 25 and I would go as low as 18 (why not) and as high as 28ish. For both extremes I would feel weird about it for a little bit but it wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

15 if she looked/acted older. Two years apart in age is my limit.


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

What is the problem with your brains, people??
Sorry, but the age is not important for having emotion for other person, for maikng love .. but there is limits and behavior norms!!


----------



## Shades of Grey (Nov 28, 2011)

When in doubt look to the law, 16 at a push me thinks, the much more interesting question is how much older I would go. Or if they were alive. Or if they were an animal. A dead animal...Yeah that's right I'm in a relationship with a dead cat, it's normal.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Anything younger than 18.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

26 or 27. Not interested in looking like a cougar! LOL

fwiw, my range is 27-37


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

18 I suppose (provided she is mature). Ideally though, my own age or a few years older. I do have a thing for the 'older' ladies


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

18. But I don't think I'd ever go that young.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

14 (At the time of writing this, 'm 16). Weirdly, the oldest I'd date would probably be into the early 20s, but they wouldn't want me lol.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone older than me (I'm 18 and female) 

Never been with anyone younger... Yuck 

Oldest guy I've 'dated' was around 41. Eldest I'd go is probably 45 -- Providing he looked reaalllly good


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't date


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't date


Why dude?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

BilliAnn said:


> Why dude?


not into that stuff


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldnt go more than a year younger than my actual age.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Something casual maybe a year or two, otherwise no no no! At least 3 years older than me


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd consider dating an 18 year old but I'd say it's very very unlikely. Realistically is like 23-28 for me. I'm 27 myself.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

I dunno. Probably 19. It all depends on the woman. Preference is 21 and up.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm 27

general kind of age range i'd expect to date would be 20-35, 18-40 if they were something special - which they would be were i dating them lol.


----------

